# Front USB / Audio,Mic module



## Keith_R (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi, I have a Mico Atx case laying around that I am thinking of building a new system from. The case has the knock-out for front usb and audio/mic. Do any of you have information about where to find these modules? ray:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would check your local computer shop, they may have an old computer case laying about they can pull one out of for you. Not sure were you can buy them new


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

try ratshack.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Check this out....
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Memory-Card-R...goryZ172QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

Directron is good source. Bought my components there. Plus, they've got resources and How To's for free:

http://www.directron.com/usb1394red.html

Is the USB/FireWire case panel you speak of, for a drive bay.. They have the others for the panel, also.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Any repair or second-hand shop will have stocks have them for sure. :smile:


----------

